# SUMMEWENN(-S) zwei Kriterien miteinander vergleichen



## AuPfusch (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich versuche nun seit einiger Zeit in Excel über die SUMMEWENN(-S) Funktion zwei Kriterien miteinander vergleichen zu lassen.

Excel soll lediglich die Werte summieren, welche folgendes erfüllen:

„Kriterium2 – Kriterium1 = 1“

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie man das realisieren könnte?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Drogist (5. Juni 2011)

Moin,

das mit den "Kriterien" irritiert mich etwas. Meinst du (dem Sinn nach)

```
WENN(B1-A1=1;Summenbildung;nichts)
```
oder etwas anderes?


----------



## AuPfusch (5. Juni 2011)

Na ja wenn du mit Summenbildung die Zelle meinst, die in der Zeile in die spätere Summe mit eingehen soll, dann wäre das der Befehl für jede Zeile... JA!


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn mit *=WENN(B3-A3=1; B3+A3;"")* in *C* runterziehen und dann eben irgendwann: *=SUMME(C3:C8)* oder so?

Gruß


----------



## AuPfusch (5. Juni 2011)

Das geht auch nicht! Es muss eine SUMMEWENN oder SUMMEWENNS Funktion sein.


----------



## Drogist (5. Juni 2011)

Moin,

so ganz klar ist mir immer noch nicht, was du erreichen willst ...

Aber vielleicht ist ja die angehängte Datei ein Lösungsansatz ...


----------



## AuPfusch (5. Juni 2011)

Hey Ho,

leider erfüllt das noch nicht meine Vorstellungen


----------



## Drogist (5. Juni 2011)

Moin, 

vielleicht macht es dich ja nachdenklich, dass 2 erfahrene User dein Anliegen falsch verstehen. Eine Musterdatei mit gewünschtem Ergebnis und Erklärung wäre vielleicht ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## AuPfusch (5. Juni 2011)

Was sind denn bitte erfahrene Nutzer und wer sagt, dass ich nicht evtl. viel erfahrener bin…? Was ich keineswegs behaupte, aber dennoch würde ich nicht mit solchen Mutmaßungen aufwarten. Des Weiteren habe ich mehrmals betont, dass es sich um eine SUMMEWENN resp. SUMMEWENNS Funktion handeln MUSS!

Aber wie dem auch sei... Ich freue mich über jegliche Hilfe - wobei ich mir eure Comments sehr genau angucke - und deswegen wird es reichen, wenn ich sage, dass ich eine Materialfluss- bzw. Von-Nach- bzw. Transportmatrix erstellen möchte.

Also wenn jemand mit so etwas Erfahrung hat, möge er sich bitte melden.

Gruß Sven


----------

